# Hols



## jet (May 6, 2022)

just started me holiday in the Cotswolds,,its raining grrr


----------



## jet (May 9, 2022)

a cople of places visited so far


----------



## Bellbird (May 9, 2022)

The Cotswolds look a beautiful place, my great grandparents x 2 had a place in the Cotswolds, Cotswold Grange, Pittville Circus. 
I was amused to see the name Pittville Circus, can anyone explain it, seems an odd name for an area.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

jet said:


> just started me holiday in the Cotswolds,,its raining grrr


apparently it does rain in the Cotswolds a lot, ..where are you staying ..which town?

I drove through a part of the Cotswolds a about 8  or 9 years ago..going to a forum meet in Ross-on-Wye and stayed in a hotel overnight down there  ( Do you remember me going ) ? ... the cottages were absolutely chocolate box


----------



## HoneyNut (May 9, 2022)

jet said:


> just started me holiday in the Cotswolds,,its raining grrr


I googled how much it rains there, looks like it will rain one day out of three this month (which is a lot better than November when it rains 40% of the time).   I hope you get sunny skies for the rest of your holiday.
*Month / Rain*
January - 13 days
February - 10 days
March - 12 days
April - 9 days
*May - 10 days*
June - 9 days
July - 8 days
August - 10 days
September - 8 days
October - 11 days
November - 12 days
December - 12 days


----------



## jet (May 9, 2022)

apparently it does rain in the Cotswolds a lot, ..where are you staying ..which town?

I drove through a part of the Cotswolds a about 8 or 9 years ago..going to a forum meet in Ross-on-Wye and stayed in a hotel overnight down there ( Do you remember me going ) ? ... the cottages were absolutely chocolate box......

Bircher,in middle of the common,near Croft Castle,,,,,,,yes i remember,,,,,


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

jet said:


> apparently it does rain in the Cotswolds a lot, ..where are you staying ..which town?
> 
> I drove through a part of the Cotswolds a about 8 or 9 years ago..going to a forum meet in Ross-on-Wye and stayed in a hotel overnight down there ( Do you remember me going ) ? ... the cottages were absolutely chocolate box......
> 
> Bircher,in middle of the common,near Croft Castle,,,,,,,yes i remember,,,,,


It's just beautiful there..have you been to Croft Castle yet ?


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> The Cotswolds look a beautiful place, my great grandparents x 2 had a place in the Cotswolds, Cotswold Grange, Pittville Circus.
> I was amused to see the name Pittville Circus, can anyone explain it, seems an odd name for an area.


Pittville is, I believe, named after Joseph Pitt.   The name 'Circus' in this context, is an intersection of several roads at a point.


----------



## jet (May 10, 2022)

It's just beautiful there..have you been to Croft Castle yet ?

yes pics to follow,,just got back from Iron Bridge


----------



## jet (May 10, 2022)

its more a big house,,Croft castle


----------



## jet (May 10, 2022)

gonna have to send pics when im back home,,internet here is crawling grrr


----------



## jet (May 13, 2022)

Ironbridge,,,first iron bridge in the world


----------

